# Beef & Wild Mushroom Lasagna



## Raine (Feb 23, 2005)

Beef & Wild Mushroom Lasagna

Ingredients 

1 pound lean ground beef 
2 tablespoons olive oil 
1 pound assorted wild mushrooms (such as shiitake, oyster and cremini), sliced 
1/4 teaspoon salt 
1 jar (approximately 26 ounces) prepared roasted garlic or roasted garlic and onion spaghetti sauce 
1 can (14 1/2 ounces) diced tomatoes with basil, garlic and oregano, undrained 
1 carton (15 ounces) part-skim ricotta cheese 
1 egg, slightly beaten 
10 uncooked lasagna noodles (not oven-ready) 
4 cups (16 ounces) shredded pizza cheese blend 

Method 


Heat oven to 375 degrees. In large nonstick skillet, heat oil over medium heat until hot. Add mushrooms. Cook and stir 4 to 6 minutes or until tender. 

In same skillet, brown ground beef over medium heat 6 minutes or until outside surface is no longer pink, breaking up into 3/4-inch crumbles. Pour off drippings. Season with salt. Stir in spaghetti sauce and tomatoes. 

In medium bowl, combine ricotta cheese and egg. 

Spread 2 cups beef sauce in 13 x 9-inch baking dish. Place 4 noodles lengthwise and 1 noodle crosswise (break to fit) in a single layer; press lightly. Spread ricotta mixture evenly over noodles; top with mushrooms. Sprinkle with 2 cups shreded cheese. Spread 2 1/2 cups sauce over cheese. Cover with remaining noodles; press lightly into sauce. Spread remaining sauce over noodles. 

Bake, uncovered, 45 to 50 minutes or until noodles are tender. Sprinkle with remaining cheese. Tent lightly with aluminum foil; let stand 15 minutes before serving. 

Makes 9 servings.


----------

